# Hey guys! New to the hobby (and I've got an idea for a setup I'd like some advice on)



## Bluegill (Aug 19, 2013)

So, I've always loved freshwater invertbrates like clams, shrimp, crayfish, snails, etc. I've been wanting to start up an aquarium for awhile...but here's my problem.

I'm a 22-year-old college student, living in a very small space with very strict rules. More strict than a dorm: MOM's HOUSE! dun dun dun...before y'all call me a freeloader, I clean, I cook (very well, I might add!), and I work.

I need a very, very small setup, no bigger than a 5.5 gallon. I suppose I COULD fit a 10gal on my dresser...but I seriously doubt I'd get clearance from the parental overlord for that. The idea is to have a "desk buddy" to put on my nightstand. My bed is literally my sleeping place, my studying place, and my paper-writing place...I'd like something other than the wall to look at (I do have a girlfriend, but c'mon, she can't be here all the time! ) since I spend so much time in there. And while I do like bettas...eh, fish aren't really my thing. I did keep a crayfish in a 5gallon bucket with a sponge filter and some gravel for years as a kid...I loved that guy! Hence, I'm going with inverts for my "desk buddy".

I'm also an avid writer...I'd like to blog about the inverts, my experiences, etc. but I have a very fun idea of how to go about it...but that's a surprise  The point is, I need to include some shrimp or at least some creatures that will actually DO things and interact with eachother in some form. A lone crayfish rearranging the gravel for the nineteenth time isn't going to provide much in the way of blogging material.

So, what are my options? I was thinking of a freshwater clam or two, some gravel, a sponge filter, some ghost or red cherry shrimp, and some elodia plants. 

Any and all ideas/comments/suggestions/thoughts would be fantastic! Also, I'm totally aware that I may be overlooking a species...if I am, tell me!


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Hey. I too am fascinated with crustaceans. Though, I'm a crab fanatic. I consider them my children. I have a few species I'll look into for you, if you would like. Though, the only species I have is two panther crabs, and they are strictly nocturnal, and don't do much. So, they are probably out. However, I do know a lot about crabs, and have researched quite a few species thoroughly. I always make sure I can take the best care of them by researching them and knowing basically all there is to know about the species I wish to keep.

Now, a few questions:
1) Would you be interested in a crab aquarium?
2) How much do you have to spend? (This would greatly influence what I recommend for you.)
3) Would you rather have aquatic or terrestrial? (Terrestrial would be easier in a 5 gallon aquarium, but it's your choice.)

If you say no to number one, then you don't have to answer the others. Though, other people may need number two answered.

Also, I am in the same predicament as you, as far as college and home goes, though I don't have a girlfriend and my parents are also more lenient on me because I say I am starting my own business (which I am!). Though, I am only 18.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Really ??? In a 5 gallon tank ???
Look up Daphnia. And Hydra. Enter a new world...Food...Spirulina powder $5 on e-bay...6 months supply.
Spirulina Powder Organic Super Health Food 1 oz 1 16 lb Free SHIP | eBay
New Microfauna Mix Daphnia Monia Rotifers | eBay
They would be a food supply that could support one(1) freshwater clam if it is small.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think for a five gallon you can do a nice little cherry shrimp tank. I suggest you plant with mosses instead of just the elodea. Shrimp love to cling to the fronds of moss, and climb up things so make it a very fun environment for them and they will be nice and active.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I like the cherry shrimp tank. My only experience with fresh water clams is in a 5 gal betta tank years ago. I tried to keep it planted, but the darn clams uprooted every plant in the tank. I had a dirt bottom with river bottom dirt. Sure looked neat.

have a blessed day


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Cambarellus patzcuarensis- Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp and shrimp. There are other color varieties of Neocaridina heteropoda then the red cherries if you want something in the tank not red.


----------



## Bluegill (Aug 19, 2013)

Not really into crabs that much...but thanks 

So, are clams really hard to keep or something? I seem to be hearing that I would be better off just keeping shrimp. it's hard to find aquarium shrimp around here, I may have to special order them...the LFS around here closed down. I normally make it a rule to boycott large pet chains...but would petsmart have shrimp?

Are there any other interesting creatures I can keep in a 5gal?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

People usually warn others about clams due to their being hard to feed. Just like certain salt water(the salt water people
on here can tell you exactly what) corals or whatever it is that needs to be "hand feed" by using a dropper to place
food directly on it. Clams diet is not known to me. I presume it to include both animal protein in the form of daphnia
and vegetable matter like algae(free floating). I keep daphnia in my tank(s) and I have 2 small clams in one tank.
They have not grown much...but they have grown. "They" say that due to lack of food clams will exist for up to months
but then will die on you and rot under the sand/gravel. I've had mine for 2 years at least but they should be full grown by now if in the wild. I'd call any chain fish store close and ask about the shrimp. Walmart sometimes has ghost shrimp.


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

Do what you want. It's easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would definately highly recommend the fluval spec 5.Also 1^ with dalefed,the mexican mini lobsters are cool and get along with shrimp.Since it seems like shrimp are hard to find , and you seem ambitous enough I'll recommend these
The King of Triops T Cancriformis Grows 4 5 Inches | eBay
They cheap,you hatch them yourself and they are way different than anything else.
The fluval can purchased for around $80 and all you need is a heater(it comes with light,pump and filter media).Gravel also will need to be purchased.You do this all for probly around $120.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Shrimp hard to find? I have shrimp arriving in the mail tomorrow. I have yellow shrimp for sale. Not so hard to find....


----------



## Bluegill (Aug 19, 2013)

I sourced some ghost shrimp! Alright, so moss, ghost shrimp, and...can I keep snails? Or will they bulldoze into the shrimp and not give them access to food?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Snails and shrimp are fine together!


----------

